# Augmenter ma partition BootCamp



## Jungomarch (16 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir, je suis sous macOS High Sierra 10.13 et je souhaiterai augmenter ma partition Windows 10 d'une centaine de Go pouvez-vous m'aider? (j'ai regardé ce sujet: https://forums.macg.co/threads/agrandir-une-partition-bootcamp.1271119/ mais il semblerait que cela ne fonctionne plus avec le duo macOS 10.13 + WIN 10 , ne voulant pas prendre de risques je demande votre aide avant de faire des manipulations que je pourrai regretter par la suite…)

P.S: j'ai déja enlevé 100Go de ma partition macOS qui serviront a être ajoutés à la partition WIN10


----------



## Magid (16 Décembre 2017)

Hello,

"je pense" qu'en ouvrant l'utilitaire BootCamp, 
tu dois avoir la possibilités de Créer,Modifier,Supprimer une partition Boot Camp,
et c'est là ou tu pourras jouer d'un glissement de curseur la taille que tu veux allouer,

tiens nous au courant,


PS: je suis étonné que le lien que tu as donné ne parle quasiment que de "ligne de commande" et non de cette technique simple,
mais j'imagine que j'ai peut être loupé quelque chose.


----------



## Jungomarch (17 Décembre 2017)

Malheureusement l’utilitaire BootCamp ne le permet pas il propose uniquement de supprimer la partition mais j’ai réussi à l’augmenter à l’aide du terminal donc le sujet peut être fermé
Merci


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2017)

Magid a dit:


> "je pense" qu'en ouvrant l'utilitaire BootCamp,
> tu dois avoir la possibilités de Créer,Modifier,Supprimer une partition Boot Camp,
> et c'est là ou tu pourras jouer d'un glissement de curseur la taille que tu veux allouer,


Négatif, relancer Boot Camp ne permettra que de pouvoir effacer la partition Windows sans aucune possibilité de changer la taille de la partition. Comme mentionné dans d'autres messages, c'est possible avec un logiciel comme *CampTune X* _(pas gratuit)_ ou avec des lignes de commandes via le Terminal.


----------

